# My Gator Boy is 10 today!!! OMG he's TEN!!!



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I have no pic yet as I haven't bought his present yet...need to still get his candle and tripe (canned) for his annual b-day cake pic (I do this every year),

But thought I'd start his b-day thread now, as I was so happy that I got a call from work...I had wrote G's name on the calendar for today while my Bosses son and I were discussing upcoming b-days one day...

The phone just rang, I see work # come up and I'm like "Rut Roh" (Scooby, lol)...what do they want....It was just him calling to wish Gator a happy birthday....hilarious, I loved it, so thoughtful

Happy Birthday to my Handsome dude, I love you Gator:wub:

Off to get a case of carcasses...sigh. The work is never done...but worth it!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Gator have a great Birthday buddy! Wishing you and he a wonderful year full of health happinesss and fun. Looking forward to pictures of your handome lad in all his birthday glory. Enjoy the tripe cake.Lucky and the girls all say GSDs who are 10 and over rule!

PS:love that Gator got a Happy Birthday Phone call.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy 10th Birthday Gator!!! Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gator, and many more birthdays too!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday Big Boy!!!:hug:
Moms


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Happy birthday special guy!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy B-day Gator!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday ... I think. I still haven't seen pictorial evidence! <hint>


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Pics are coming!!!  
Battery died on camera just after, so couldn't get to upload...not enough juice

very soon...


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Birthday Gator!!!!! I bet you had a great day!!!!!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Gator!
Bet you had a very special day.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gator. You are a great dog! May you have many more birthdays to come.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy birthday to gator, hope there are a lot more to celebrate with


----------

